# GPU-Z can detect sideport on the 4870 X2



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 25, 2008)

I came across a thread with a user showing GPU-Z which indicates sideport enabled on the 4870 X2 (on both gpus).  Can other 4870 X2 owners do this as well?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if that person is using the supposed 8.10 Alpha driver that I have seen a few things about.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2008)

yes this works on all 4870 x2 cards. showing "sideport enabled" does not guarantee that there is actually data moving across it. ati could just enable it and not use it


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes this works on all 4870 x2 cards. showing "sideport enabled" does not guarantee that there is actually data moving across it. ati could just enable it and not use it



im guessing they do this to use it with a later version of drivers.


----------

